# Qlab Help Online Somewhere?



## musictom (Feb 1, 2008)

Hi all,

OK, I am really feeling like an idiot. I download Qlab, and purchased the pro control license. I've wasted (well, spent anyway) the last three hours trying to get the program to do *anything* besides simply playback a cue. I've gone through the help files several times, and searched Qlab's boards. 

I downloaded several of their example files, and they do little, if nothing. (I followed the instructions about pointing to the right folders, etc.) 

I'm not an idiot by any means. I mean, I just sequenced/recorded/mixed/mastered 18-24 channels of audio in Logic Pro for a Christmas show our church did, so I know at least a little bit about computer audio.

Has anybody else found any resources online that might help. Perhaps a tutorial file, or something like that.

I'm sure a month from now, I'm gonna look back and laugh at how easy Qlab was/is to work, but right now, I'm ready to put a hole in my wall, LOL!

Thanks,

Tom


----------



## deadlygopher (Feb 1, 2008)

I figured out Qlab by poking it a lot. It made a lot of weirdnesses, but eventually worked. That's the only way I know of to learn a piece of software.


----------



## musictom (Feb 1, 2008)

Yeah, guess I'll keep poking and prodding. 

Thanks!

Tom


----------



## mbenonis (Feb 1, 2008)

There are plenty of places you can go to for help, but perhaps the best one is the QLab mailing list. Chris Ashworth (the author of QLab) is on the list and can often shed light on any problems you're having. More information on the list is at:

http://lists.figure53.com/listinfo.cgi/qlab-figure53.com

General Support Page:
http://figure53.com/qlab/help/

I may also be able to help, if you can describe in more detail exactly what it is you want QLab to do...


----------



## musictom (Feb 1, 2008)

Well, my biggest problem is that I hadn't installed/updated the extra cues. That was the reason my tutorial files weren't working. 

The more I play with it, the more I'm slowly starting to wrap my head around Qlab's logic. I will definitely check out the mailing list.

Thanks again, guys!!

tom


----------



## themuzicman (Feb 1, 2008)

I know there is a QLab Wiki, that's how we trouble shoot a lot.

Just go to google, and I believe it's one of the first few links when you search "QLab wiki"

have fun


----------



## soundlight (Feb 1, 2008)

The Q-Lab Wiki is a great resource. Definitely check it out.


----------

